# Sat. and Sunday Goon Report



## redbone24 (May 1, 2007)

I think me and tanner saw you guys in the morning! we were in the gheenoe that had 3 people in it. we ended up catching 3 reds but we got there really late. hopefully tanner can post those pics.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Great weekend


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice weekend! All though..... you might want to have that camera checked. :


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

redbone, i was wondering if that was anybody from on here.

tom, i sent the camera back to nikon cause the lens got jammed and the camera wouldnt work at all. it came back and now all it does is take blurry picks  err its only 6 months old too


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

IFA is in town next weekend. Sure would suck for those guys if a couple of boats climbed up their a$$ while they were fishing the tournament. I would be money they will be in that exact same spot come tournament time.

Good thing you didn't post the boat name or the major sponsor on the wrap. There might be a bunch of forum members looking for them. Karma can be a $hitty thing sometimes. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice weekend.


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

Great feesh kicker!!!


----------

